# Signs of hibernation



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Milly seems happy and healthy, but I've been a little paranoid about hibernation attempts lately. The night time temps here have been dropping into the upper 50s lately. 

She has her CHE and there are no drafts in the room her cage is in. The lowest I've seen her cage temp get to is 71 degrees.

I know hibernation attempts are a really serious thing with hedgehogs. I have no reason to think that she has tried hibernating yet, so no worries there. I would just like more info about signs that hedgie is trying to hibernate.

For example, if I poke the fleece that she's sleeping under in the morning and I get an immediate huffy poppy crabby noise from her, does that mean that she's fine? 

I just want to know what to look for, especially since I work 3rd shift and my fiance is the one that plays with her and checks her water, food & temp on the nights that I'm gone. I want to be able to give him a list of things to double check if he sees that her temp is a bit too low.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Cold belly, lethargy, those are some of the signs, I check on my hedgie every morning as well for her little huff, if you pick Milly up and feel her tummy you should be able to tell for sure that she is fine. 71 should be ok for temps. As long as your cage keeps a good temp it should be just fine.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

A huffy response in the morning means she isn't attempting hibernation but it's always best to check for warmth. Slide your hand underneath her liner or even feel the bottom of the cage where she is sleeping. If you feel warmth, she is fine. If you don't feel warmth, she may still be fine but you need to get her up and check her belly. You will get to know what is a good temperature for her. When you feel under where she is sleeping, it should be warm. 

I've had a couple of hedgehogs that didn't attempt hibernation the night the temperature dropped but would the next night.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the input, guys. I've passed the information on to my fiance, and I think he is a bit relieved to know that he can check on her and feel confident that she is just fine when I send my "How is Milly doing" text to him every night.  

What am I saying, I feel better knowing I can make sure she's okay, too! :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Its always so nice to hear those owned by hedgies ask sincere questions concerning the care of their little ones. Lucky little Milly!


----------

